# Introducing our Old Man :)



## Megan (Aug 18, 2008)

He is a Desert Tortoise... but he doesn't have a name yet. We adopted him from the San Diego turtle rescue and they said he is approx. 70 years old. He is the sweetest thing, and so full of personality  He is eating and doing great... he settled in so quickly!












When he first came across the Mad Kitty toy (in this pic) he must of thought it was another tortoise LOL. He was bobbing his head and hanging around it.





We also brought home two RES. They are in our pond, doing well. I am fostering them for now... we are taking the older one to my grandmother's enormous pond & for now the little guy will stay.


----------



## Megan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Leslie  He is wonderful!!! We just adore him!


----------



## purpod (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya Megan and welcome to TF ~ Yes, great pics of your old man, lol; I'm sure you'll be ablet to find all kinds of info on desert tortoises here if you look under that heading ~

Enjoy your new found friend!
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats Megan. The Old Man (TOM) looks great. He looks like he is certainly settling in well and having great backyard adventures already.


----------



## pebbles mom (Aug 20, 2008)

wow ... jealous of the ponds you guys have. And he's pretty cute!


----------

